# linking turns is feeling REALLY weird



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I think you just getting tired and thus more slugish.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep.

99.9% of the people struggling on the hills do not have the knees bent enough. The other thing is a too narrow of a stance, which leads to the same (straight legs).

Straight legs = no edge power and you're out of balance.

Keeping the knees bent is tiring, so at the end of the day pretty much everyone feels it. Just keep doing it, drink lots of water...


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

*stance setup*

how wide should be stance be? is shoulder length good enough, or should i go slightly wider? thanks for your wise input


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lots of good stuff here. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/158649-heelside-woes.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Without actually seeing what it is you're doing, the problem you're having,..? Any advice we give is going to be "best guess!" I would suggest getting yourself a private lesson.

You mentioned wanting to get rid of any the bad habits you may have picked up being "self taught!" An instructor will be able to evaluate your riding and help you with any specific issues he/she sees or that you wish to correct.

Having said all that,.. the one issue you mentioned with the board continuing to turn past where you intended,..? That sounds similar to an issue I was having as I was first learning to ride. I was just starting to get comfortable linking my turns and I was having a little issue where, very often when turning and transitioning from edge to edge, the board would continue to turn and spin right around until I found myself riding switch. :eyetwitch2: :dunno:

When I told one of the instructors at the resort about this problem,.. he said It sounded like I was keeping my shoulders open and rotated too much and this was likely causing me to continue spinning thru my turns. After hearing this, I made a conscious effort to focus on keeping my shoulders aligned with my board. This worked for me and that unwanted spinning stopped. (_…I also took this as a sign I should probably take some lessons from that same instructor! Best money I ever spent!_)  Just something to consider! :hairy:

I will also add that an unexpected benefit of all that uncontrolled spinning was,.. I became fairly comfortable with, and wasn't freaked out by getting switch. As a result, I became fairly competent at riding switch very early on in my riding and progression. 

Good luck to you! Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

It could be a result of you kicking your back leg out ie. "ruddering" rather than putting pressure on the edge and leaning into the turn. Without video, it's a little hard to say. Just keep focused on stacking your weight over the board and keeping your shoulders parallel.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Stop using the back foot to kick out the board.
You want to engage front edge and then back edge.
Also keep your body flexible.
Going faster might help.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Without actually seeing what it is you're doing, the problem you're having,..? Any advice we give is going to be "best guess!" I would suggest getting yourself a private lesson.
> 
> You mentioned wanting to get rid of any the bad habits you may have picked up being "self taught!" An instructor will be able to evaluate your riding and help you with any specific issues he/she sees or that you wish to correct.
> 
> ...



Haha thanks man! the funny thing is, i was practicing ground 360's to get used to switch earlier during that day and it definitely helps! im really hoping its not a counter rotation issue that i'm having. maybe i am counter rotating when i get tired. i think im definitely going to look into getting a private lesson to correct some of these bad mistakes i've had for years. i know one of the mistakes this year that i corrected was not bending my knees enough and having them straight, which was why i would skid and then bust my ass


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,.. one thing is for sure. Whether you're a Newb or an expert rider? Late in the day, riding when you're tired, sore, and/or worn out? That is certainly when you are most likely to lose focus, and begin to get a little sloppy with your technique!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I'd spring for a lesson. I always thought I was a strong rider and then I took one full day lesson about three years ago from this cute Australian girl. Embarrassed myself with what I thought was good technique, she pointed out so many of my bad habits and improper technique.


----------



## flash (Dec 14, 2014)

*another session*

so hit up the mountain again today and got to the root cause of the linking turn issue. it was due to exhaustion. it started happening near the end of the day. in the beginning of the day, i was having absolutely no issues at all. :happy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

flash said:


> so hit up the mountain again today and got to the root cause of the linking turn issue. it was due to exhaustion. it started happening near the end of the day. in the beginning of the day, i was having absolutely no issues at all. :happy:


yup late in the day...i get tired and tend to sit and hold back...and thus become too slow to move or jump from the back seat to the front seat during transitions


----------

